# Free Month of Super Channel For SHAW Customers



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

So here's the deal - apparently SHAW sent out a bulk e-mail to a lot of their customers advertising a Free Month of Super Channel as long as you committed to getting it for at least the next 6 months at the regular price of $ 17 per month. But they forgot to include the " getting it for the next 6 months " part in the e-mail so basically they were telling these customers that they could get a free month of Super Channel. I was told about this promotion last night by a buddy but was a bit dubious about getting anything for free from SHAW. But I called a SHAW CSR this afternoon and she hooked me up right up and never mentioned anything about having to commit to the next 6 months. The only thing she did tell me was that I needed to call them back on January 27th to get Super Channel turned back off or else I would start getting charged. I prefer the movie selection over on Movie Central but the price is definitely right on this deal. :bigsmile:


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

They are doing this because Telus currently has the free month of Super Channel, and Movie Central also.


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

I used to be with Shaw cable but cancelled about 4 years ago. I had telus as my internet provider and made a coat hanger antennae for my tv, which brought in local channels in HD. Last month a sales rep from Shaw came calling and offered me cable, phone and internet, all for $23 a month for 12 months.  I cancelled telus which was costing around $40 with taxes. We will see what happens 12 months from now.:lol:


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

What is super channel?


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

Morainy said:


> What is super channel?


Super Channel


----------



## kelownaguy (Jan 1, 2011)

Shaw totally sucks.

I wouldn`t give them another dime.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

we've been wanting to switch over to telus for a while now, but in my neighborhood there aren't any open (whatever they're called)....ports or something. telus sales ppl. keep on calling us and telling us to switch over, but we're like...we're waiting for you guys to put more ports in. :lol: wish they would just do it already....we've been having trouble with our internet for a while now. we always have to unplug and reset the router/modem cuz a connection error keeps on popping up.


----------

